# Triple booting as UEFI with FreeBSD, Debian and Windows 10



## mhakan (Dec 2, 2021)

How can I do that? Anyone know? I use my disk as GPT. Windows 10, Debian 11 (GRUB) already exists as dual-boot, but I want to install FreeBSD next to it. How will I do? Thanks.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 2, 2021)

Using a USB stick install freebsd on a free partition. Then configure grub for the triple-boot. Configurations for grub can be found on this forum.
There are 3 choices to make:
-Separate boot-partition or not
-Using Legacy-boot or UEFI
-Install on UFS vs install on ZFS


----------

